# Jacksonville, NC Blk Female No Name ID#A026181



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*This DOG - ID#A026181*


Poor dog hasn't even been given a name by the shelter...









I am a female, black and white German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 23, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old.


For more information about this animal, call:
Onslow County Animal Shelter at (910) 455-0182
Ask for information about animal ID number A02618









Once again, not the best quality photo I have seen. Spoke to the shelter about her today. Picked up as a stray...absolutely no history. Shelter seems to think that she is not good with other dogs. This picture is pitiful...to think that her only hope of getting out might depend on this picture....one big blur


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Was at the shelter this afternoon. This sweet girl was PTS this morning. Run free at the bridge. Sorry you couldn't be one of the lucky ones.







Little black Shepherd


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so sorry girl. You are a good dog and loved by people here. Why so fast?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

looks as tho she'd been at the shelter since the 23rd. there are so many. and even tho i know you can't save them all, it makes me so incredibly sad every time i read about the not so lucky ones. rest in peace dear little girl.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Rest in peace, poor little nameless girl.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Know you were loved by many even though you never met us.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

...RIP little one


----------

